# Box-O-Babies



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I have two new housemates tonight, pidgie babies. When I went in to the loft this morning, theystayed in their hideyhole nest, in an old storage cabinet, so I didn't think there were any problems. This afternoon, when I went to feed last feed of the day, they charged out, screaming, and begging me for food. Now, these kids aren't used to being handled, so I was a bit concerned that they were hungry enough to approach me in the first place. I got chased all over the horse barn, and ended up putting the kids back in their nest by hand. Mom did go in with them, and I saw the kids begging for food, so I left them. I rechecked them about an hour ago, and again got chased all over the horse barn. Neither parent is with them, and crops were empty, so I brought the kids in and offered a hand feed. One kid ate some and the other kid fought the feed like a tiger. The kids aren't thin, so I've bedded them down for the night. These kids are well feathered out, still have a few yellow baby fluffies, and don't know how to pick seed yet, but they need to learn. Cookie the dove just can't get over them, sits on top of the cage the figuritas live in (3 birds who wouldn't survive if kept in loft) and watch the babies. The babies have settled down and are already asleep.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Smart babies, Daryl, to be chasing down their own food source and also mooching a nice warm bed inside  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL, how cute Daryl Always something happening over at your place How many pigeons do you have altogether? I have been asking a lot of people this lately, but some of you folks just have so many I can't keep track of them all


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Good lord, Brad,
I have 8 babies, already this winter. Adult birds, more than I can count. I am guessing, about 25 figuritas in the show barn, and I guess about the same number of big birds in the horse barn, including the birds from Renee. I just got a new camera today, haven't even taken it out of the box. It's one of those Kidak digitals, so have to read up first. Had planned on taking pics of these kids chasing me in the horse barn, guess it will be pics of the kids chasing me in the house. Now I'm stuck with these kids staying in the house til spring. Sure as heck can't take them back out to the cold barn after getting used to being inside, and these are big kids!!!
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL.....you do have a lot of birdies, Daryl Wow, I knew you had a lot, but I didn't think it was quite that many.

Oooooh...cool, a new digital camera!!!! That will be fun. Well, get cracking on the manual, figure it out and start snappin' and postin'


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, for now, bed is calling. I've been on the go all day, hunting up the camera that I wanted, and trying to find a specific infant car seat for my daughter. I didn't find the camera, so got one a bit better/more expensive (of course), and the car seat hunting was a dismal failure. All sources of this seat are out for the time being, so I'm on a waiting list for the seat.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

G'nite Daryl...get some much needed rest! Sorry that you couldn't find the car seat you were looking for and had to pay more for a camera.

Will be waiting on all kinds of wonderful photos when you're up to it


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What smart little squabbies, moving inside for the winter!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the babies are doing just fine this morning. They were out of the box for a while so that I could change bedding. My toes got a thorough inspection, and the babies figured out what those little brown, hard things were that their new mama was pointing out to them. They have started picking at seeds. It's not completely figured out by them yet, but , at least I won't have to hand feed every meal. The biggest baby has figured out how to climb out of the box I kept them in last night, and he comes running for me if I talk to him. The smaller baby would just as soon stay in the box and play with food.
Snowing again, and spring is so far away.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, the babies are doing just fine this morning. They were out of the box for a while so that I could change bedding. My toes got a thorough inspection, and the babies figured out what those little brown, hard things were that their new mama was pointing out to them. They have started picking at seeds. It's not completely figured out by them yet, but , at least I won't have to hand feed every meal. The biggest baby has figured out how to climb out of the box I kept them in last night, and he comes running for me if I talk to him. The smaller baby would just as soon stay in the box and play with food.
> Snowing again, and spring is so far away.
> Daryl



Well, you are lucky......I've secretly wished for some reason (not a bad reason) to have to bring a baby in to hand raise it, just because........but everything is fine here. All Moms and Dads are doing perfect jobs....so I must be content to visit them in the loft......I usually wind up with one pet out of all the babies, but no one so far has taken a "special" liking to me......LOL
Give those babies a kissy for me............


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cookie-Doo Lovedove and the kids*

Cookie the dove is so entranced with these kids. They are much larger than she is, but she feels the need to go check them out, and is even trying to show them the "pigeonly art of seed pecking, dove version" She talks to them, tries to get them to come out of the box, and the big kid needs no encouragement. The smaller of the babies has tried begging for a feed, and poor Cookie looks so confused. Cookie is a young bird, unmated, so has never raised babies. Guess she's gonna go the adoption route instead natural eggbirth 
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
You got your wish. Kisses all around. Cookie just flew up on to the arm of the couch, and is talking to the kids, trying to get them up there. Good lord, what a mad house this is. Now she's checking out the dog's ear. "Did you wash back there, Fred?" And now she's back down with her new kids.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Cookie sounds like quite a personality and with much to much to do, including taking care of the kids.

How thoroughly delightful it must be to watch her antics and the kids too.  

Can't wait to  see some pics!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow-wee, the kids have figured it out. They are seed pecking demons. Both babies now have seeds in their crops, and are pushing and shoving only as nestmates fighting for the last seed can.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How fun, Daryl! I can just "see" the action! My day ALWAYS starts out well when there is laughter and you sure did your part with your posts!!

Any idea what you are going to name the fids? "BIG 1" "little 2"?? LOL

HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO ALL!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Wow-wee, the kids have figured it out. They are seed pecking demons. Both babies now have seeds in their crops, and are pushing and shoving only as nestmates fighting for the last seed can.
> Daryl


They should have waited a little longer to start eating on their so they'd guarantee more time inside with you and Cookie  I'm sure you're going to spoil them and keep them in for a while longer.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pete,
The babies will stay in until I know they can feed themselves just fine, and we have another fairly warm spell. It did get "melting warm" up here today, but the kids were just figgerin out pick-pick-pick.
Hey, didn't any one notice my beeUteefull(of it) avatar? I used a picture of myself. Pidgey asked me ages ago what I looked like and I told him that I looked like "ET in drag" Now, here's proof.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, you're boootiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, with a face even a MOTHER could LOVE!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You're quite the looker


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The box-o-babies are doing great. Little boogers chase me every where, look like little gooney (sp) birds, with their wings extended, peeping and squealing. They are feeding and drinking on their own, but still not flying. I can't return them to the barn until they are able to fly, and it warms up a mite.
I lost one of my old style frill babies last night. Momma and daddy's first clutch, and young birds besided.
When I went to the barn this morning, Larry Bird and Rosie were both staring intently in to their little home corner. Such looks on their faces. I peeked in, and there was a spitzhauben (chicken) hen sitting where the pigeons have nested previously. The hen was acting broody, and spitzies aren't known for brooding their own eggs. I looked under her, and there were 4 chicken eggs. The hen got off the nest to eat and drink. When I checked later, the hen was still off the eggs, so I went to take them, and Larry Bird was on them. Tonight, I checked again, and Rosie was on the chicken eggs. Now, this should be interesting. I can't imagine that these pigeons can cover these eggs well enough for the eggs to develop. but I left them, hope to get pics for you all to laugh at tomorrow. I'll leave the eggs for now, and candle in a few days, and let you know what happens.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I sure needed a good laugh. I know you're loving every minute of the gooney birds following you. Please do get a picture of the pigeon/chicken nest. That should be hilarious.


----------

